# Native Instruments Session I/O Support on FreeBSD



## faldst (Feb 14, 2014)

The Session I/O is a simple USB 2.0 Audio Interface. On the NI website it states that the Session I/O should work by default with Linux systems due to the ALSA drivers included with the kernel, is there any way of getting this ALSA support on FreeBSD? At the moment I have OSS installed and I have activated snd_uaudio driver in rc.conf and even dmesg is showing the sound card as being recognized, it is listed as 'Native Instruments Hardware' but I am not getting any sound. And when I plug my headphones into the soundcard on my tower all I hear is harsh electrical noise.


----------

